# PCGH 10/2015: Schwachstellen im PC finden - Test: 1 Jahr GTX 970, Z170-Boards, DX12, Netzteile, Skylake - DVD-Vollversion: DSA Demonicon



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 10/2015: Schwachstellen im PC finden - Test: 1 Jahr GTX 970, Z170-Boards, DX12, Netzteile, Skylake - DVD-Vollversion: DSA Demonicon*

					PCGH 10/2015 (ab 2. September am Kiosk) - Schwachstellen der PC-Konfiguration finden, Tests: GTX 950/Z170-Boards/Skylake-Retail/SSD vs. HDD; Praxis: GTX 970 Revisited/Grafikkarten-Verbrauch in 20 Spielen/Bremse Hyperthreading/DX 12/Windows-10-Tipps/Retro: Hardware anno 2000. Auf DVD: DSA Demonicon!

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 10/2015: Schwachstellen im PC finden - Test: 1 Jahr GTX 970, Z170-Boards, DX12, Netzteile, Skylake - DVD-Vollversion: DSA Demonicon*


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

Die Schwachstelle meines Rechners hockt vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## gorgeous188 (29. August 2015)

Und endlich fliegt das LC9550 in die Luft - oder auch nicht - oder doch? Einen Kommentar zu dieser Geheimniskrämerei werde ich mir ersparen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. August 2015)

Hi Leude,

auf Seite 43 in der Printausgabe findet sich im PCGH-Index Top 20 CPUs auf Platz 3 der Intel Core i7-6700K, 3,5 GHz, 6c/12t für 380 Euro. Habe ich hier ein super Release verpaßt ?


----------



## Ion (29. August 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Habe ich hier ein super Release verpaßt ?



Sieht ganz danach aus:
Intel Skylake: Core i7-6700K und Core i5-6600K im Test


----------



## binär-11110110111 (29. August 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Sieht ganz danach aus:
> Intel Skylake: Core i7-6700K und Core i5-6600K im Test



Dann hast Du meinen Komm nicht richtig gelesen! Die neue CPU ist also ein 6/12-Kerner ? 

Nachtrag: Auf Seite 84 sind weitere Fehlerteufel (von links nach rechts): DDR3-4133, DDR3-4266, DDR3-4133, DDR3-4133, nur DDR4-4788 für das C7Z710-QS ist richtig.


----------



## MH258 (29. August 2015)

Weiß jemand wann DX 12 endlich rauskommt ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2015)

MH258 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann DX 12 endlich rauskommt ?



Am 29. Juli 2015 - mit Windows 10. Also vor genau einem Monat. 

Nur hilfts nix wenns bisher eben kein Spiel gibt das DX12 sinnvoll nutzt.


----------



## MH258 (29. August 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Am 29. Juli 2015 - mit Windows 10. Also vor genau einem Monat.
> 
> Nur hilfts nix wenns bisher eben kein Spiel gibt das DX12 sinnvoll nutzt.



Hallo Incredible Alk,
Also aber wann kommen dann die ersten Updates oder Neuentwicklungen so in etwa raus.(Spiele)

(Ich hab immer noch Windows 10 erhalten , das Zeichen ist da aber die Benachrichtigung zum update fehlt noch)


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2015)

MH258 schrieb:


> Aso aber wann kommen dann die ersten Updates oder Neuentwicklungen so in etwa raus.



Meinst du damit wann die ersten Spiele erscheinen die einen echten Vorteil von DX12 haben (also es nicht nur zu Marketingzwecken fix implementieren)?
Gefühlt in ein paar Jahren. 

DX11 kam 2009 auf den Markt, eine nennenswerte Anzahl von Spielen die es wirklich nutzten gabs 2011/12, also 2, 3 Jahre später. Ich schätze mal so wirds bei DX12 auch sein.


Aber um auch mal was zum eigentlichen Thjema zu sagen: Ich hab noch keine Zeit zum richtigen lesen der Ausgabe gehabt aber ich freue mich jetzt schon darüber dass das Thema aufgegriffen wird, dass verschiedene Spiele stark unterschiedliche Stromverbräuche haben und das zumeist WEIT von der TDP einer Karte entfernt ist.


----------



## MH258 (29. August 2015)

Ok danke

Ist eigentlich schade ,wenn das so Gehypt (?) wird und das dann erst viel später kommt.


----------



## padawan1971 (29. August 2015)

Alles Gute für die Zukunft Tom ... Schade ...


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. August 2015)

Noch einen Fehler gefunden, oder ein Verständnisproblem.

Im CPU-Leistungsindex gebt ihr bei der 6700K außer den 6/12 Kernen auch eine  Taktfrequenz von nur 3,5 MHz an. Habt ihr ein Sondermodell der 6700K bekommen. Vielleicht schon das Skylake-E Modell?


----------



## DerFoehn (30. August 2015)

Auf Seite 50 im Hyperthreading Benchmark von Dragon Age ist ein Fehler. Bei dem Test kit 2C/2T steht als Beschreibung "XYZ Beschreibung". Scheint ein Platzhalter zu sein. 

Edit: Noch ein Fehler. Seite 53 unten rechts bei der Speicher Skalierung des 6700k. An den Balken ist DDR3 angegeben, in der Beschreibung des Systems steht aber DDR4.


----------



## mks1970 (30. August 2015)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich die aktuelle Ausgabe als relativ langweilig empfinde. Eigentlich haben mich nur die Artikel "Bremst SMT/HT?" und "Test: Direct X12" interessiert. Beim ersten Artikel hätte ich mir allerdings gewünscht, dass man die selben Tests auch mit einem AMD FX 83xx gemacht hätte. Einmal mit einem Kern pro Modul und einmal mit zwei Kernen. Die ASROCK Boards unterstützen das z.B.) Die Module-Technik wird ja gerne mit SMT/HT in einen Topf geworfen und von daher wäre da ein Vergleich ausgesprochen spannend gewesen. 

Auch beim zweiten Artikel hätte ich mir ebenfalls einen AMD FX am Start gewünscht. Besonders da ja DX12 teilweise von Mantle inspiriert wurde. Da wäre es schon interessant ob es die 8 Kerne auszunutzen weiß oder ob sie immer noch, wie bei früheren DX Versionen, kaum genutzt werden.

Kurz: Ich freue mich eigentlich immer, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme und das neue Heft im Briefkasten liegt aber diesmal war es leider nicht so prall... Vielleicht ja nächsten Monat wieder...


----------



## mks1970 (30. August 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Am 29. Juli 2015 - mit Windows 10. Also vor genau einem Monat.
> 
> Nur hilfts nix wenns bisher eben kein Spiel gibt das DX12 sinnvoll nutzt.


 Bei mir wird eben im Hintergrund das nächste Update zu ARK geladen. Da gibts schon DX12 Unterstützung was eine messbare Steigerung der FPS bringt. 
Ich vermute, die nächsten Wochen/Monate werden einige aktuelle Spiele ein Patch bekommen um zumindest ein paar Vorteile von DX12 nachzureichen. So schwer soll es ja angeblich nicht sein, zumindest die Multicore Unterstützung nachträglich zu implementieren. Bin echt gespannt was da noch so auf meine 8 (real vorhandene und nicht wie bei Intels HT nur simulierte, nur das damit irgendwer nicht wieder anfängt) Kerne zu kommt!


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2015)

*PCGH 10/2015: Schwachstellen im PC finden - Test: 1 Jahr GTX 970, Z170-Boards...*



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hi Leude,
> 
> auf Seite 43 in der Printausgabe findet sich im PCGH-Index Top 20 CPUs auf Platz 3 der Intel Core i7-6700K, 3,5 GHz, 6c/12t für 380 Euro. Habe ich hier ein super Release verpaßt ?



Ja genau da Stolper ich auch grad drüber. Dort scheint der Fehlerteufel im Einsatz gewesen zu sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artic-crusher (2. September 2015)

Wieder eine gute Ausgabe  Am besten fand ich den Mainboard-Test und den Artikel über die GTX 950. Was ich etwas schade fand, war das ihr es nicht rechtzeitig geschaft habt die Lautheit zu messen. Aber das wird ja nächste Ausgabe ja glücklicherweise nachgeholt. Bin schon auf die Jubiläumsausgabe gespannt.


----------



## XeT (5. September 2015)

Also die Graphen in der Print haben einen starken Nachteil gegenüber den Testspielen. Es fehlt  der Farbenblindmodus. Der hilft mir auch mit Farbsehschwächen nicht verwirrt rumzulaufen. Vor allem bei "Real World Gaming" da habt ihr Rot und Grün für die 290 und 970 genommen. Ohne Hilfe kann ich dort manche Ausreißer nicht zu ordnen. 
Schön wäre Rot & Blau und Grün & Gelb zusammen zu verwenden. Die kann man solange man nicht Farbenblind ist auch unterscheiden. Bei weitern Graphen kann man sonst auch Formen an Messstellen setzten. Damit wäre mir sehr gut geholfen. Das dunkle & hell Blau wenn es denn diese beiden Farben sind, sind noch im Rahmen. Sonst gefällt mir was ich bisher gesehen habe gut aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit.


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2015)

Vermisse den Test zur 980Ti Classy. Die Classy ist ja schon zur letzten Ausgabe zu Spät in die Redaktion gekommen. Hoffe sie ist das nächste mal drin. Würde den Test gern sehen obwohl Sie hervorragend derzeit in meinem PC werkelt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. September 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Auf Seite 84 sind weitere Fehlerteufel (von links nach rechts): DDR3-4133, DDR3-4266, DDR3-4133, DDR3-4133, nur DDR4-4788 für das C7Z710-QS ist richtig.



Nachdem damit der Beweis erbracht ist, dass auch seitenfüllende Testtabellen gelesen werden, kann ich in der nächsten Ausgabe ja alles richtig machen


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. September 2015)

Das erinnert mich stark an meinen ehemaligen Mathelehrer. Wenn man in auf einen Fehler in seiner Rechnung aufmerksam gemacht hat kam immer: "Ich wollte nur sehen ob ihr auch aufpasst".


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. September 2015)

Interessanterweise war die Rechnung bzw. Formel, die diesen Eintrag aus der Datenbank ins Testtabellenlayout transferiert, richtig.
Nützt aber nichts, wenn der Redakteur im Abgabestress stattdessen die alte So1150-Fassung kopiert, in der der DDR-Standard manuell festgelegt ist


----------



## marvinj (10. September 2015)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Interessanterweise war die Rechnung bzw. Formel, die diesen Eintrag aus der Datenbank ins Testtabellenlayout transferiert, richtig.
> Nützt aber nichts, wenn der Redakteur im Abgabestress stattdessen die alte So1150-Fassung kopiert, in der der DDR-Standard manuell festgelegt ist


Das kommt unter die Kategorie "Menschliches Versagen" und "Kann ja mal passieren"  ^^

Unverzeilich


----------



## PCGH_Phil (10. September 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also die Graphen in der Print haben einen starken Nachteil gegenüber den Testspielen. Es fehlt  der Farbenblindmodus. Der hilft mir auch mit Farbsehschwächen nicht verwirrt rumzulaufen. Vor allem bei "Real World Gaming" da habt ihr Rot und Grün für die 290 und 970 genommen. Ohne Hilfe kann ich dort manche Ausreißer nicht zu ordnen.
> Schön wäre Rot & Blau und Grün & Gelb zusammen zu verwenden. Die kann man solange man nicht Farbenblind ist auch unterscheiden. Bei weitern Graphen kann man sonst auch Formen an Messstellen setzten. Damit wäre mir sehr gut geholfen. Das dunkle & hell Blau wenn es denn diese beiden Farben sind, sind noch im Rahmen. Sonst gefällt mir was ich bisher gesehen habe gut aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit.



Sorry, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht - zum wiederholten Male. Danke für den Hinweis, und wenn du mir sagst, welche Farben am wenigsten Probleme machen, werde ich da beim nächsten Mal drauf achten. Gelb ist allerdings nicht so toll, das ist teilweise schwer zu erkennen - geht auch Orange? Ich hab mir außerdem schon ein paar Mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, die Graphen nochmal zusätzlich (und einzeln) als Download anzubieten, was gerade bei sehr kleinen Diagrammen und/oder dann Sinn macht, wenn ich aus Platzgründen mehrere Messungen in einen Graphen packen muss - Interesse? 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## XeT (10. September 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Sorry, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht - zum wiederholten Male. Danke für den Hinweis, und wenn du mir sagst, welche Farben am wenigsten Probleme machen, werde ich da beim nächsten Mal drauf achten. Gelb ist allerdings nicht so toll, das ist teilweise schwer zu erkennen - geht auch Orange? Ich hab mir außerdem schon ein paar Mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, die Graphen nochmal zusätzlich (und einzeln) als Download anzubieten, was gerade bei sehr kleinen Diagrammen und/oder dann Sinn macht, wenn ich aus Platzgründen mehrere Messungen in einen Graphen packen muss - Interesse?
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil


Das klingt doch auch sehr gut,ich würde sie mir nochmals angucken 
Also die größte Problem ist eigentlich Rot/Grün mit deren Mischfarben. Rot/Grün/Orange nicht in eine nähe. Bei GPU/CPU Auslastung könnte man dann für eine Karte aber Rot/Grün nehmen da dort der Abstand und die Zusammengehörigkeit gegeben ist. 

Ansonsten: Schwarz mit allem außer dunklem Blau, Orange mit allen außer R/G,


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. September 2015)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> Hi Leude,
> 
> auf Seite 43 in der Printausgabe findet sich im PCGH-Index Top 20 CPUs auf Platz 3 der Intel Core i7-6700K, 3,5 GHz, 6c/12t für 380 Euro. Habe ich hier ein super Release verpaßt ?



Ja offenbar! Intel hat in letzter Sekunde nochmal die Specs geändert und bringt jetzt endlich auch Sechskerner für die Mainstream-Plattform.

Nein Spaß beiseite - ein ärgerlicher Bug im Excel mal wieder: Ich bitte um Entschuldigung!


----------



## Birdy84 (30. September 2015)

Ich vermisse, besonders in der (noch) aktuellen Ausgabe, umfangreichere Fazits. In dem HT- und dem 970-Artikel fehlt die professionelle Meinung bzw. ein Ausblick auf Konsequenzen. Im Fließtext werden zwar teilweise Vermutungen oder Erklärungen für bestimmte Anomalienen abgegeben, größtenteils werden jedoch nur die Graphen "vorgelesen". 
Ähnliches trifft auch bei Tests von Audio Equipment zu, dort werden im Text Bauteile ohne weiteren Kommentar aufgelistet. Erwartet ihr, dass der Leser weiß, welche Auswirkungen das hat? Für nakte Daten ist doch die Testtabelle da. Ich stelle mir grad einen Auto Test in dem Stil vor: Mercedes verbaut beim neuen C63 Bosch Starter XYZ und Einspritzdüsen AB, als Fahrwerk wird auf Bilstein Dämpfer VY mit Blups-Bla Federn gesetzt. Das klingt zwar gut, hat aber wenig Aussagekraft für die Funktionalität des Produkts.


----------



## hodenbussard (4. Februar 2016)

Wegen


----------



## Ole_Heckl (6. Januar 2017)

2x die Printed geholt,auf keiner geht der Steam-Code
 WTF ???


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Januar 2017)

Hi,

Kurze Frage vorab: Meinst du tatsächlich die 10/2015?


----------

